# Rund um den Brocken



## Pan (10. September 2002)

Hi @ all!

Wir wollen nochmal zum Biken in den Harz:

*Wann:* Freitag, 04.10.02
*Treffpunkt:*
südl. Ilsenburg, Parkplatz im Ilsetal am Hinweisschild "Gasthaus Ilsestein" (s.a. Karte weiter unten v. Rabbit)
*Zeit:* Abfahrt 09:00

65km/1200hm

Strecke:

Von *Ilsenburg* gleich knackig rauf zum sagenumwobenen *Ilsenstein* und weiter bis zur *Plessenburg*. 
Weiter Richtung *Steinerne Renne* und runter zum *Bahnhof Steinerne Renne*. Ab hier wirds richtig toll: Immer auf schmalem Weg an den Schmalspurgleisen entlang (kurze Tragepassage darf natürlich nicht fehlen   ) immer bergauf über *Drei Annen* nach *Hohne*.
Über den *Glashüttenweg* weiter bergan bis *Ahrensklint* und über den *Pfarrstieg* tricky down zum Bahnhof *Schierke*.
Über *Dreieckigen Pfahl* und *Kaiserweg* gehts zum *Oderteich* (zumindest partiell Wege, die etwas Geschick erfordern!). Danach folgt der wirklich traumhafte *Märchenweg* hoch zum *Torfhaus*.
Hier beginnt dann die Abfahrt zur *Eckertalsperre*, deren tolle Pfade das Bikerherz höher schlagen lassen.
Nachdem man die Staumauer überquert hat, folgt der letzte Anstieg über die *Scharfensteinklippen* und *Hermannsklippe* hoch zum *Heinrich-Heine-Weg*.
Dieser geniale Weg führt dann immer bergab an den *Ilsefällen* vorbei wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.


Hat jemand Bock drauf??


----------



## gage_ (10. September 2002)

Schade - da muss ich den 60sten von Papi feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (10. September 2002)

Na, da hat der Pan ja wieder tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen.
Hört sich wieder nach 'ner echt leckeren Tour an 

Apropos Schiebepassage: Ich hoffe doch, daß läuft nicht wieder auf den Einzelhandel hinaus, so nach dem Motto: "Darf's auch etwas mehr sein?!" 

Klar bin ich dabei, Urlaub ist bereits eingereicht!


----------



## madbull (10. September 2002)

Na - DAS nenne ich eine ECHT frühe Tourankündigung, da haben wir ja genug Zeit, einen WIRKLICH langen thread daraus zu machen...    

Auch ich bin dabei, höchstens Ereignisse wie das Brechen BEIDER Beine oder die Überschwemmung des Brockens könnten mich noch davon abhalten...     

Mal gucken, ob ich vor lauter Vorfreude vorher überhaupt noch einschlafen kann...    

cu folx     

Meik.


----------



## Rabbit (14. September 2002)

So, meine lieben Freunde!

Ich habe mal versucht nach Pan's Beschreibung das passende Overlay für die Top 50 zu erstellen.

Hier ist die daraus resultierende Grafik:


----------



## Rabbit (14. September 2002)

Und hier das Overlay für alle Besitzer der Top50-CD Sachsen-Anhalt:


----------



## Pan (14. September 2002)

Mensch Rabbit!

Da warste aber fleißig - starke Sache das!!

PS: Teilnahmevoraussetzung ist natürlich der Besitz eines IBC-Trikots!!


----------



## madbull (14. September 2002)

@ Pan

Das finde ich aber nett, dass du mir ein IBC-Trikot schenken willst!


----------



## Pan (14. September 2002)

Hi, Du wilder Stier!

Hast doch das WE Vollpension gebucht - das isses im Preis mit drin!!!


----------



## Pan (14. September 2002)

Hey Hoppelhase!!

Seh ich ja jetzt erst: Haste ne neue Printe?!! Carver SLK geschrottet??


----------



## madbull (14. September 2002)

@ Pan

V O L L P E N S I O N  -  So ein Wort hört man doch gerne...   
Und dann auch noch Goodies dazu...    
Da steigt die Vorfreude ja ins Unermessliche...      

Ach und was Hoppelhäschens Zweirad angeht: Das (Ghost) IST sein Carver!
Hat er mich drüber aufgeklärt, dass so 'ne Ladenkette bei Ghost produzieren lässt und "Carver" draufschreibt...
Darum hatter ganz intellektelle den Geist in Klammern gesetzt...   

cu in the harz    

madbull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *PS: Teilnahmevoraussetzung ist natürlich der Besitz eines IBC-Trikots!!  *


Jo, hab ich  

Und was meinen "Geist" angeht, so hat der durchgedrehte Stier natürlich recht. Es ist immer noch das Selbe oder das Gleiche?! Wie war das jetzt noch?

Sag mal Pan, wo hast Du denn den zweiten Teil der Tour wieder her? Bis "Ahrensklint" ist's ja wohl die "Nordharzer Brockentour", aber dann?

BTW: Wenn wir doch sowieso bis zum Oderteich fahren, so sollten wir vielleicht noch kurz eine Schleife über den Magdeburger Weg einbauen


----------



## foxi (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> * eine Schleife über den Magdeburger Weg einbauen  *


jo, da hamwa noch ne Rechnung offen, mit fahren und nicht so viel tragen. Außerdem hat doch bestimmt einer die Bäume aus dem Weg geräumt 
Wie siehts mit ner Schleife zum Brocken aus ? ich muss da auch mal rauf


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Wie siehts mit ner Schleife zum Brocken aus ? ich muss da auch mal rauf *


Ohne mich, da kannst Du gerne alleine rauf! Ich fahre derweil den Magdeburger Weg lieber ein zweites mal  

Nix für ungut, Volker


----------



## foxi (15. September 2002)

Warum ohne dich, mit wem soll ich denne meine Banane teilen beim klönschnackpausewirmachen 
vielleicht hast auch Recht, ist ja so ein verlängertes WE und dann ist da oben die Touri hölle los - hm grübbel


----------



## Pan (15. September 2002)

1. Brocken rauf muß wirklich nicht sein; elendes Gequäle for (biketechnisch) nothing!!! Einmal im Jahr reicht! Und dies Jahr war ich halt schon oben! 

2. Magdeburger ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber:

- das Ding kennt ihr schon
- der Rückweg würde euch höhenmetermäßig viel zu viel abverlangen  
- is der Weg vom Torfhaus runter über die Skipiste und anschl. der "Pionierweg" am Eckerstausee entlang eigentlich ebenbürtig (naja, nicht ganz sooo tricky, dafür (fast) alles fahrber), so daß ihr auch da eure helle Freude haben werdet - und den Trail kennt ihr halt noch nicht.
- Vertraut mir einfach!!


----------



## Pan (15. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> aber dann?*



...dann folgt "Brutaltour zum Brocken" bis zur Staumauer und den Rest hab ich so per se nach Karte geplant... 

...ich glaub so war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2002)

Na super, wieder eine deiner so beliebten, *konkreten* Aussagen. Da weiß man wenigstens, worauf man sich einläßt.
Was für'n Glück nur, daß die Tragepassage schon im vorderen, bekanntem Teil der Tour war, das läßt ja noch hoffen


----------



## schlaffi (19. September 2002)

Ich möchte auch gerne mit .......och lasst mich doch mitspielen... fahren bitte bitte


----------



## Pan (20. September 2002)

Hi Schlaffi!!

Freu mich, dass Du dabei bist!!! 

Bring doch ein paar Bilder von eurem AlpenX mit...

Bis dann


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2002)

Moin Thorsten!

Weil dein PM-Postfach mal wieder voll ist (wie soll's auch beim Chaoten anderst sein  ) und jetzt im richtigen Topic:

Wie gewünscht hier die Teilnehmerliste der HH'ler für den 3.Okt.:

01. Doris (Steenfat)
02. Meik (Madbull)
03. Ingo (MrSchnabel)
04. WillHierAnonymBleiben  (badehose)
05. Ich (Rabbit ;-)
06. Greror (gageC)

Beppo's Chancen stehen wohl derzeit unverändert bei etwa 0,01% 

Also mehr als sechs werden wir wohl auf jeden nicht!
Ob und wie und überhaupt Bodo (MrTapeDasBike) mitkommt weiß ich nicht. Der scheint in ähnlichen Umständen wie ich zu sein 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hi Schlaffi!!
> 
> Freu mich, dass Du dabei bist!!!
> ...


Und wer bringt 'nen Laptop mit, damit er auch unsere Bilder bewundern kann?


----------



## Pan (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Der scheint in ähnlichen Umständen wie ich zu sein
> *



Hah!!!! 

Wußt ich´s doch!!!! 

Viel, viel Glück!!!!! 


PS: Fährt SIE Fahrrad???


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Hah!!!!
> *


Doch nicht das, Du Idiot  
Ich war nur sehr Krank die letzten Wochen und werde es daher im Harz wohl ruhiger angehen müssen!

Hier noch die "versprochene" Anfahrtsskizze zum Treffpunkt (sorry Pan, habe dein Eingangstopic ein wenig "aufgepeppt")

In Ilsenburg müßt ihr den Ort richtung Süden verlassen (keine Ahnung, ob da irgendwas ausgeschildert ist, vermutlich ein Schild Richtung "Ilsenstein" oder die "Ilsefälle"). Eben immer am Fluß/Bach "Ilse" entlang.
Die Strasse/Weg kreuzt, wie man auf der Karte erkennt, dreimal die Ilse im Bereich des Ilsensteins. Irgendwo in dem Bereich muß sich auch der o.g. Parkplatz mit Hinweis auf das "Gasthaus Ilsestein" befinden. Den (vermutlichen) Einstieg in den Trails habe ich ebenfalls eingezeichnet. Wer also die Dritte Brücke überquert hat und nach 2-3 km immer noch nicht fündig wurde, sollte ans Umkehren denken!


----------



## MrSchnabel (23. September 2002)

schon ganz gut aus..

---
anfahrt - check

übernachtung - *lug nach steinen, sieht sehr viele wo er unter schlafen kann *g* * check

bike heile - check.. äh nix check..  bremsenhebel kaputt *heile machen werd*

magnesium familienjumbopackung - check

pferdesalbe - check

urlaub bekomm - nix check *argll* *hektisch urlaubsscheine ausfüll*

check? - check  

*grin grin*

---

sieht so aus, als ob ihr mit mir rechnen müsst...

cu


----------



## kukuxumusu (23. September 2002)

Moin Männers,



also, Alpen X Fotos sind immer gut. Hab mit Schlaffi mal 'ne Tour gemacht und er hat erzählt das dat angeht mit der Tour. 
Hätt'n so'n tragbares Kuckkgerät alias Notebook und könnts mitbringen.

Da ich woll auch am 04 Okta Urlaub haben werde und wie immer Lust auf'ne Tour habe, wär ich dann woll dat 7.te Rad am WAgen, oder so...

Also, bin mit dabei wenn geht



Gruss

BERND


----------



## madbull (23. September 2002)

@ MrSchnabel



> bike heile - check.. äh nix check.. bremsenhebel kaputt *heile machen werd*


Das würd' mich jetzt aber mal interessieren tun, was an deinen Avid-Hebeln kapputtegangen ist!
Was ich von den Avid-Hebeln halte, hab' ich dir ja schon vor ein paar Wochen gesagt, da waren deine ja auch noch fast neu!
Meine Plastik-SRAM-9.0-Hebel sind durch NIX kleinzukriegen: Mit denen hab' ich gestern gebremst: An einem Baum! 
Genauer: Ich bin voll (ca. 20 km/h) mit den Hebeln in den Baum gecrashed. Ergebnis: nicht ein Kratzer! Nur die Einstellschraube war aus dem Hebel gehebelt, musste ich nur wieder reindrehen. 
Ich liebe diese Teile...   



> pferdesalbe - check


Was nimmst du für Salbe mit? Und wofür?
Ich hab' Melkfett (Original Eutra Tetina) und Hirschhorntalgcreme mit, beides für mein bestes Hinterteil...   


Bis denne...

Madbull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Was nimmst du für Salbe mit? Und wofür?
> Ich hab' Melkfett (Original Eutra Tetina) und Hirschhorntalgcreme mit, beides für ...   *


Na, bei dem was ihr da so alles einpackt werde ich mich wohl lieber nach 'nem Einzelzimmer für mich erkundigen  

BTW: Hab gestern mal probiert wieder auf'd Rad zu steigen. Gaaaannnz lockere 30 km. Man kommt eben nicht wirklich schnell vorwärts, wenn man alle 15 min. halten muß um die Nase wieder gründlich "freizublasen".
Leichter Husten und Rotznase gehören nunmal immer noch zum Tagesgeschäft bzw. den Nachwehen meiner Erkältung.
Ende der Woche werde ich damit hoffentlich komplett durch sein und werde dann wohl auf den Touren die Nachhut bilden und euren Hintern decken.


----------



## Pan (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Also, bin mit dabei wenn geht
> *



Geht!


----------



## Bodo (23. September 2002)

Hi Bikekumpils,

die Tourbeschreibung hört sich ja interessant an und das Wetter soll auch gut sein, aber was habt ihr die anderen Tage geplant?
@ PAN: Wie sieht die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste aus?


----------



## Pan (24. September 2002)

Hi Bodo!

Das verlängerte WE stellt sich in der Planung wie folgt dar:

Do., 03.10.: 
Anreise der HH´er bis ca. 12:00 Uhr, anschl. einchecken.
ca. 13:00-18:00: Biken im Deister oder Bückeberg, lockere Runde mit mittelschweren Trails, 45km/600hm
ca. 20:00 - ??:??    

Fr.,04.10.: 
Ca. 05:00 Wecken,frühstücken, Abmarschbereitschaft herstellen  
07:00: Abfahrt in den Harz
08:30: Ankunft in Ilsenburg
09:00-17:00 Tour "Rund um den Brocken"
20:00 - ??:??    

Sa.,05.10.:

11:00 - 18:00: schwere Deistertour, 65km/1200hm
20:00 - ??:??    

So.,06.10.:
wer jetzt noch Bock hat
11:00 - 16:00: Ausrollen im Süntel, leichte Forstwege/mittlere Trails, 45km/600hm
anschl. Abreise

Teilnehmer:

Schlaffi (Harztour)
Kukuxsumusu (Harztour)
Foxi (Harztour sicher, evtl. auch große Deisterrunde???)
Hattrick (erst ab Samstag)
Rabbit (?), Genesungsfortschritte müssen abgewartet werden... 
MrSchnabel
Madbull
Badehose
Dodo (?)
Beppo (?)
Rainer
Pan


----------



## foxi (24. September 2002)

Hi Pan und mitstreiter des Bergradels
Da bei mir noch ein paar dunkle Wolken am Horizont bezüglich des verlängerten WE waren und sie sich jetzt verzogen haben muss ich mich jetzt erst mal outen.
Ich bin definitiv dabei, 
mein Pferdchen ist gerade wieder vollständig im Stall. Hinteres Laufrad hatte  ne lange Reise hinter sich zwecks Erneuerung des Freilaufes 1mal Roseversand von dort nach Mavic (france) und wieder Retoure.
Übrigenz: Super gelaufen alles auf Garantie (Kulanz) Neuer Freilauf, neu gelagert, zwei Speichen ersetzt und zentriert - 1A Service, so mussn Bikehändler sein 
Hab auch schon am letzten Sa. mit den Aufbau-Training für das verlängerte WE begonnen und erst mal den Heimischen Waldboden mit meinen Schultergelenk abgetastet Ergebnis ist ne schöne Prellung, die werde ich aber pünktlich zum Harzritt auskuriert haben. 

Zum Programm: Mit mir musst Du von Freitag bis einschließlich Sonntag rechnen - kann ich mich zwecks Vollpension noch bei Dir oder Reiner einbuchen ?
Da meine Holde nur ungern ich möcht sagen gar nicht auf unser vehicle am WE verzichten möchte steh ich wie immer etwas auf dem Schlauch. Ist für die Harztour bei Dir aufm Haken noch Platz für mein bike und nimmst mich mit ?
Zur Info noch, am Sonntag "Ausrollen im Süntel" könnte es gut sein das mein Kumpel Stephan der mich wenn alles klappt auch am Freitag zu Dir bringt mit bei der Tour dabei ist.
So my leber Thorsten wie schauts denn nu aus


----------



## gage_ (24. September 2002)

Hey .. wie's aussieht werde ich schon naechsten Mittwoch aus Friedrichshafen zurueckkommen, und haette demnach doch Lust, an Eurer Tour bzw. Touren teilzunehmen.

Passt das noch in Eure Organisation, und genauso wichtig: hat einer von den Hamburgern noch Transportkapazitaeten frei?

Angesichts der zahlenmaessigen Darstellung (km u. hm) Eurer Vorhaben weiss ich zwar schon jetzt, dass ich ganz gut reiern werde, aber fuer das Vergnuegen wuerde ich sogar mal 2.10er Reifen aufziehen


----------



## Pan (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Zum Programm: Mit mir musst Du von Freitag bis einschließlich Sonntag rechnen - kann ich mich zwecks Vollpension noch bei Dir oder Reiner einbuchen ?*



Jep!!!




> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Ist für die Harztour bei Dir aufm Haken noch Platz für mein bike und nimmst mich mit ?
> *



Jep!!!


----------



## Pan (25. September 2002)

Hey Gage!!

Freu mich, dass Du wieder mitmachen willst.
Plätzchen zum Nächtigen wird sich wohl noch finden lassen.
Transport klärst Du am besten mit Rabbit ab.

*@all: Bettchen für jeden können wir leider nicht anbieten - daher bitte sicherheitshalber Luftmatratze und Schlafsack mitbringen!!!*


----------



## MrSchnabel (25. September 2002)

Pferdesalbe ist schlichtweg deeeerrr Geheimtip von unserer Tiroler Almheidi. Hab' doch gelesen das es hilft...  

Und die werde ich wohl sehr oft benutzen müssen. Sonntag ausrollen werde ich wohl noch nicht absehen können, aber die anderen Tage bin ich wohl dabei. 

@Pan: können wir den Dotag nicht ein wenig beherzter anfangen. So mit Ringelpietz mit anfassen???  

@autotransport: werde mich wohl wieder alleine ins revier begegeben. es sei denn jemand hat noch n haken frei um und in HH. dann könnte mich ja eina aufhakln.

@bremshebel: der Hebel der hintereen XT Bremsbacke is gemeint. Bolzen hat sich selbstständig gemacht. hab' sowas noch nicht erlebt. *wunder* fotos kann ich euch mitbringen vom maleur. hab's ers ma mit textilbakkeband repariert. *notdurft*

@all: wenn ich umkippe...  macht n loch in wald und lasst mich einfach liegen ok?? 

that's all i want *grin grin* 
*freu freu *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *... und haette demnach doch Lust, an Eurer Tour bzw. Touren teilzunehmen.
> 
> Passt das noch in Eure Organisation, und genauso wichtig: hat einer von den Hamburgern noch Transportkapazitaeten frei?
> *


Hallo Gregor,

ja, bei mir wäre noch'n Platz frei. Habe mir für das anstehende WE 'n Heckträger von meinem Arbeitskollegen ausgeliehen. Da kommen dann die Bikes von mir und Meik drauf. Deines können wir dann In-Car nehmen (Luft ablassen ;-) und haben dann noch genügend Raum für's Gepäck.
Wo Pan uns dann alle zum pennen unterbringen will? Aber er sagt ja, das paßt scho' !


> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Also, bis zu sechs Biker unterzubringen haut problemlos hin,; ab dem 7ten wirds schwierig aber nicht unmöglich...
> *


@Pan: Habe also die Teilnehmerliste "HH" eine Seite zuvor mit Gregor aktualisiert! Wir wären dann 6 (excl. Zitterkandidat Beppo).
Volker hat ja auch schon Vollpension gebucht , wären also 7!


----------



## gage_ (25. September 2002)

Hallo Harry,

feine Sache das  Dann werde ich bevor ich Samstag wegfahre noch alles schoen vorbereiten, und Dich Montag oder Dienstag noch anrufen, um die Details zu klaeren.

Dann kann ich Dir endlich auch mal die Reifen geben ... mit dem Flatbar geht das Bike ja nun auch ohne Luft aus der Gabel lassen rein.

Freue mich 
  Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *... und Dich Montag oder Dienstag noch anrufen, um die Details zu klaeren.
> *


Was gibt's da noch zu klären? Wir werden am Do. den 3.Okt gegen 9:15h bei dir aufschlagen, also Wecker stellen Du Langschläfer  
Und was in den Koffer gehört muß man dir ja hoffentlich nicht mehr sagen


----------



## gage_ (26. September 2002)

Na dann machen wir es eben so! 

9:15h sollte rel. problemlos sein, und ich denke das mit dem Koffer bekomme ich hin (auch wenn's eher ein Rucksack wird)


----------



## Bodo (26. September 2002)

Hi Bikekumpils,

wie hoch liegt denn der Schnee schon im Harz? 
Ich hörte irgendwas von mehr als 10 cm.
Dann muss am 4.10. wohl der Winterpelz mit.


----------



## MrSchnabel (27. September 2002)

*Treffen der LEute aus HH am Tage der Abfahrt* 

Also mien Djungs n Deerns,
ich gehe mal recht in der Annahme, dass ihr die * A7 * R. Hannover fahren wollt. *g*

Und wenn ihr die *Abfahrt Ramesloh* runterfahrt, ist noch bevor ihr die Hauptstraße erreicht ein kleiner *P+R Parkplatz zur rechten Hand* .

Das wird unser Treffpunkt sein. Eine Grafik stelle ich noch ins Web.

@badehose
hast du platz für mich und mein Bike bei dir im kombi???
Wäre toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffi (27. September 2002)

hi @ alle bin total begeistert , dass Ende der eigendlichen Radsaison noch so viele Bikeverrückte zusammenkommen........
@ gregor wie wäre es mit dem `` Seminar on Tour `` war doch versprochen oder ??????


----------



## madbull (27. September 2002)

@ Schlaffi

"Ende der eigentlichen Bikesaison"????  

Die geht doch jetzt erst richtig los!!!!   


@ alle

Bin gerade so am saugen (ich meine downloaden, nix anderes!  ) und hab' nichts sonst zu tun, da denk ich surf' ich mal 'n bisschen und stosse auf dies:

Das Wetter für unsere Tour 

Sieht doch fein aus...    

In diesem Sinne...    

now listening to: *Moloko - All Back to the Mine* 

now drinking: *Paulaner - Salvator*


----------



## Pan (28. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> [Bnow drinking: *Paulaner - Salvator*
> [/B]



Hoffe nur, wir (Rainer and me) können die aufgebaute Erwartungshaltung annähernd befriedigen..... 

Warn heut noch mal im Deister touren...hat sich einiges getan...GageC wirds begeistern...der Deister is zu nem halben Bike-Park mutiert  ....1,5mhohe50mlangeNorthShoreTrailsmit2,5mAbschlußsprunginsFlat!!!!!
Sind wir natürlich nicht gefahren....aber haben sich echt Mühe gegeben, die Jungs...eigentlich ne echte Herausforderung für ein "MARIN"!!!!

Hey, Boys and Girls, freu mich schon aufs verlängerte WE!!!!!! 

Wird geil,geil, geil, kann einfach nicht anders werden!!! 

PS: Schlaffi, please, denk an die Bilder!!!!
PPS: Mr. Kukuxumusu, denk an den Laptop!!!!
PPPS: Rabbit, nimm zur Sicherheit Bischis PC mit..und die DigiCam natüllich...

PPPPS: Komm kaum noch in den Schlaf....

...feuchten


----------



## PeGe (29. September 2002)

Hallo, 

viel Spaß bei der Tour, ist wirklich toll.

Ich bin orginal Harzer (Clausthal) und gestern (28.09.) und vor einer Woche in der Gegend um den Brocken gefahren. Daher nur ein Tipp: es ist momentan saukalt, besonders auf dem Brocken pfeift es mächtig. Denkt auf jeden Fall an nen Satz warme Klamotten und Handschuhe, auf dem Brocken hat letztes Wochenende 6 cm Schnne gelegen (ist aber wieder weg!)

Ansonsten: enjoy your trip

Peter


----------



## Pan (29. September 2002)

Hey PeGe!

Danke für den Tipp!!

Willste nich auch vorbei kommen?? Und den Guide machen???

Würd Rabbits Nervenkostüm höchstwahrscheinlich seeehhhrr beruhigen... 

...bei mir isser ja immer so unglaublich skeptisch!!


----------



## Rabbit (29. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...bei mir isser ja immer so unglaublich skeptisch!!  *


 Wie genau der mich doch schon kennt 

@PeGe: Auf den Brocken will ja keiner und im Tal ist's ja bekanntlich etwas wärmer  , also sollte es ja das kleine Schwarze tun 
Ausserdem war doch das IBC-Trikot als Pflichtkleidung angesagt, und das gibt's derzeit ja nur in kurz 
Wird also 'ne frostige Ausfahrt :FREEZE:
Ach ja, es wäre natürlich beruhigend, wenn jemand dabei wäre, der sich da auskennt!  
Und noch was: Herzlich willkommen im Forum, PeGe!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (30. September 2002)

Hallo Ihr alle...........

bin heute aus dem Urlaub gekommen: Salzkammergut und Gardasee. Letzteres war in anbetracht des Wetters gut. 

Nicht das Ihr glaubt, ich wäre nicht dabei. 
Ich komme mit.

Wie sieht es denn mit der PKW-Verteilung/Sitzplätzen aus?

Rabbit, da ich nicht in der Firma zu erreichen bin, können wir ja morgen abend telefonieren, und weiteres klären, da Du ja sicherlich hierfür der Ansprechpartner bist.

Bis denn,  Dodo


----------



## Rabbit (30. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steenfatt _
> *Hallo Ihr alle...........
> 
> bin heute aus dem Urlaub gekommen: Salzkammergut und *


Ach so, warst im Urlaub ... naja, das erklärt natürlich einiges.
Da ich nur deine dienstl. E-Mail-Adresse habe, sind natürlich alle Infos an diese Adresse gegangen.
Hast Du denn eine private E-Mail-Adresse oder sitzt Du gerade im Internet-Cafe?


----------



## kukuxumusu (1. Oktober 2002)

@Pan

Yoyo,


is schon sicher geplant und denke (hoffentlich dran...)

is Freitag 09 Doppelnull in Ilsenburg


----------



## gage_ (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi Jungs ...

.. mal ne kleine Zwischenmeldung vom Bodensee 

Mangels Bike bin ich gestern mal meinen Hausberg hoch- und runterGELAUFEN, was fuer ein Spass ...  (war fast schwerer als mit dem Bike, hab natuerlich wie immer die Trails und nicht die Strasse gewaehlt)

Mein Gepaeck fuer Donnerstag steht schon gepackt zu Hause, das Bike ist auch schon fuer Tour getuned. Angesichts der Nordkuesten-Trails werd ich die 2.3"er vielleicht zumindest noch mitnehmen. 2,5m in's Flat hoert sich jedoch fuer mich zu deftig an ... bin auch der Meinung, dass da eher ein Bischi mit Federweg jenseits der 20cm mitkommen sollte 

Regen/Wind/Kaelte-kompatibles Outfit ist auch schon eingepackt, kann also fast nichts mehr schiefgehen.

Bis DO 

  Gregor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffi (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi an alle, ich kann begeistert mitteilen ,dass ich nicht alleine den "weiten Weg nach Ilsenburg antreten muß... 
Wir sind zu Fünft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chudika...... der Brockenkönig - den Titel hat er echt beim Rennen gewonnen

Thomas ......    unser Alpenkumpel

Wolfgang ....Ihr werdet ihn hassen beim Uphill

Sotterflechte .. Der Name birgt...............

Na und ich  ......... mal wieder


----------



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von schlaffi _
> *Hi an alle, ich kann begeistert mitteilen ,dass ich nicht alleine den "weiten Weg nach Ilsenburg antreten muß...
> Wir sind zu Fünft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Jep, bekannt 

Fein, wir aus dem Raum Hamburg sind auch schon Sieben! Dann noch foxi aus Nienburg und die "Truppe" um PAN (Rainer, Hattrick ...) ... das wird ja schon fast wieder 'ne Invasion 

Bis Freitag!


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2002)

Hey Schlaffi!!!

Wow!! Dat wird ja ne richtig illustre Runde!!! 

Na dann ist ja zumindest ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass wir uns verfahren!!! Fünf Harzer Locals ( den Frosch, Alpen-Spezi Thomas, Uwe und Dich kennen wir ja schon! Welcome Wolfi!!!))) und die....Moooment...mal eben nachzählen...sechs Fischköppe...´ne Braunschweiger Wurst ....einmal Nienburger Allerlei...und zwei von Widukinds Stamm...macht...

...15 Bekloppte!! Goooooiiiiillll!!!!!

PS: Hab ich mich verzählt??? Irgendwen vergessen??


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Fein, wir aus dem Raum Hamburg sind auch schon Sieben! *



Hab´ich mal wieder was verpasst???

1. Dodo
2. Rabbit
3. GageC
4. Badehose 
5. Madbull
6. MrSchnabel
7. ???????????


----------



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *PS: Hab ich mich verzählt??? Irgendwen vergessen?? *


Jep, *SIEBEN* Fischköppe  , Beppo konnte doch noch'n "Dummen" finden, aber dazu später mehr.

1. Steenfat (Doris)
2. Beppo
3. MrSchnabel
4. badehose
5. madbull (Meik)
6. gageC (Gregor)
7. Rabbit 

BTW:
First, check your E-Mailbox 
Second, think 
Third, posten


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *BTW:
> First, check your E-Mailbox
> Second, think
> Third, posten  *



Hi Harry!

Mea culpa maxima!!!

Aber der erste Weg nach einem wie immer fordernden Arbeitstag   führt mich halt ins IBC-Forum...nicht in die Mailbox...

...wir bringen euch schon unter!!!rost: 

Zum Duschen hab ich schon mal per se für die komplette Veranstaltung unser "Sport-Center" geblockt...mit seperater Dusche für die Lady selbstverfreilich!!!


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ..., Beppo konnte doch noch'n "Dummen" finden...*




...noch son Kondi-Tier!!!! 

Hey Beppo, you´re very welcome!!! Super, das es doch noch geklappt hat!!!!


----------



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...mit seperater Dusche für die Lady selbstverfreilich!!! *


Du kannst einem aber auch jeden Spaß verderben  


> *...noch son Kondi-Tier!!!!*


Keine Angst, das gleiche ich schon aus. War heute zum Höhentraing  in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs, ca. 45 km bei knapp 680 Hm. Man(n), was bin ich nach meiner Erkältung doch für'n Konditionsloch 

Ach so, hier mal das Höhenprofil:


----------



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2002)

Und die Daten dazu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2002)

Ach Harry,

siehs mal so:

um dahin zu kommen, wo Du auf dieser Tour schon warst, müsste ich schon ziemlich tief buddeln!!


----------



## madbull (1. Oktober 2002)

@ rabbit

v.max=32.4 ???  Schwach...     

Hatte gestern aufm unebenem Schotterweg 51...  


@ alle Fischköppe:

Teste schon den ganzen Tag meine Luftmatratze und GLAUBE so langsam, dass die nicht ganz dicht ist - jedensfalls von Zeit zu Zeit. Vielleicht will sie mich zwar auch nur ärgern, aber:

Hat vielleicht einer zwei Luftmatratzen und kann beide mitbringen? Wär' super...    

Mein Radl hat auch einen 3 Stunden Totalcheck hinter sich (inklusive Steuersatzcartridgelager komplett auseinandernehmen und alle Kugeln einzeln polieren und nachfetten    ) und präsentiert sich mit neuen Reifen (2,25 Zoll   ) ready for gold...

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das ganze Gepäck mit Bike & Bahn nach HH kriege, aber da hab' ich schon ganz andere Herausforderungen gemeistert!

Btw: Wie wär's einen Abend mit GRILLEN ??
Nicht die kleinen Tierchen, die schmecken glaub' ich nicht so gut - ich meine diese Tätigkeit, bei der man totes Fleisch auf glühend heissem Metall so lange quält, bis es sich schwarz geärgert hat...
Mr. Grillmaster is' ja dabei...   

@ Beppo & Doris

Schön, dass ihr dabei seid! 

Die GLORREICHEN SIEBEN können nun also in den Süden des Landes einfallen, um "Mir langt's" und "Is' kein Zuckerschlecken" zu verbreiten...

(OK, OK - der war schlecht... )


in diesem Sinne... 

Meik.


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Btw: Wie wär's einen Abend mit GRILLEN ??
> Mr. Grillmaster is' ja dabei...
> *



Wir nehmen Dich beim Wort!!!


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Hat vielleicht einer zwei Luftmatratzen und kann beide mitbringen? Wär' super...
> *



...EINE hätte ich auch noch...


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ...EINE hätte ich auch noch... *




Unser freies Bett ist leider reserviert...für RABBIT!!!


...sagt Lucas...

...freut sich schon auf Dich, sagt er, der kleine Racker!!!  

...warum nur???


----------



## madbull (2. Oktober 2002)

@ Pan



> ...EINE hätte ich auch noch...


Das ist ja nett, dass du auf ner Luftmatratze schlafen willst, damit ich im Bett schlafen kann...    




> Wir nehmen Dich beim Wort!!!


Der Grillmaster ist natürlich...

... Harry!!!  

Der hat doch massig Erfahrung mit Grillen im Harz...    


Bis denne...    Meik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (2. Oktober 2002)

Moin Moin,

wie Harry schon geschrieben hat:
ich darf, kann, muß und vorallen ich will mit!!!!
 
@Pan: hast Du noch ´n paar qm für meine Luma? Oder soll ich mein Zelt mitbringen?

Grüße an alle,
Beppo


----------



## Lupus (2. Oktober 2002)

da sieht ja ganz nach einer Volksbikewanderung aus. Um das noch etwas zu vervollständigen sind StefanXL und ich nun auch dabei !

Sind so viele Biker auf dem Haufen überhaupt erlaubt ???

Bist Freitag in Ilsenburg !

Lupus


----------



## chubika (2. Oktober 2002)

Freunde, Roemer, Landsleute,

von meinem Ausflug zu den Strassenracern (www.riderman.de) bin ich zurueck (Bericht gibt es auch bald im entspr. Forum), Ironhill24 im Team ESK2 musste ich leider absagen, aber am Fr. moechte ich, Schlaffi hat es ja schon angekuendigt, doch mit von der Party sein.
Technik hat in letzter Zeit bei all dem Strassengebolze etwas gelitten, soll dem Spass aber keinen Abbruch tun, eher im Gegenteil.

Freu mich also auf eine schoene Runde in netter Begleitung.


Ciao bis Freitag
Euer Frosch
C.


----------



## michael59 (2. Oktober 2002)

ich wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel spass, ich werde mich zu dieser zeit in den luftigen höhen eines daches befinden und an euch denken

michael


----------



## Bodo (2. Oktober 2002)

OHOH

da kommt ja wieder eine richtig hochrangige Delegation
zusammen.
Um im nachhinein bei dem Tourbericht( der wohl wieder von Harry
kreiert wird   )nicht neidisch zu sein und um vielleicht doch noch
Kompaniestärke  zu erreichen werde ich mit Jörg offline auch noch anreisen.
Ich wünsche uns gutes Wetter und viel Spass.
Wir haben es uns verdient! 

Bis danne


----------

